# Southeast OK



## RickG55 (Aug 10, 2008)

MY wife and I will be retiring in 5-6 years, and we're looking for a good area to buy a little land and have a small homestead. I came across some land for sale in southeast Oklahoma, near Lake Sardis, but I know absolutely nothing about the area. Of course, the ads look good, but I'd like to dig deeper. Anyone from that area who can share their impressions with me?


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

Try this group:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/newokiepioneers/

I'm in N. Central Texas near the Red River. I've been told there is a lot of drug activity in the area you are interested in. But there is drug activity everywhere. You need to check in out thoroughly and visit, of course, before you buy.

Nancy


----------



## JonnyRevel (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm in Pottawatomie county, just SE of OKC. The area you are talking about is like a completely different planet. The area around Lake Sardis is mountainous. It is one of the few areas that have elk and bears to hunt, if you are interested in that. Other than that, it is beautiful country. I hunt hogs near there from time to time. So you may want to keep an eye out for that. Best of luck though!!


----------



## RickG55 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. We live in Vermont now, so mountainous terrain is pretty familiar to us, though it becomes more of a consideration as we age. The drug activity is more disconcerting. Does it consist mostly of pot fields and/or meth labs? The former is more problematic, because we like to hike and fish, and my understanding is that it's dangerous to stumble upon someone's pot field.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

OK, I've got to admit my curiosity has gotten the best of me......

Without knowing much on the why's could you give some thought(s) as to why would you consider a place to retire to and/or buy property there if'n you've never been in the area?????? 

As a side note A few years back I did visit Lawton OK and do have to admit I thought it was a nice area... but not during tornado season.......


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

I concur with Micheal-Oklahoma is a whole different world than Vermont. Have you lived in the Southwest before? I can understand wanting to retire where you don't have to "fight" the winter but I'd want to try it out first-perhaps a summer place for a while?

Do you have friends family? I'd want some roots where I retire -either a place where I've lived a long time or a place where I have family or friends. I'm not a super social person but it's nice to have friends family when you need them!


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

I switched my primary residence from Cape Cod to NE Oklahoma 7-8 years ago. I love it down here. The people are nice, the economy is strong and real estate prices are not through the roof.

The only thing I can't stand are the hot summers, but when weighted with the pros it is not a bad deal to be uncomfortable for a few months out of the year.


----------



## RickG55 (Aug 10, 2008)

lol I understand the questions about potentially buying land without visiting the area. What I'm actually doing is trying to narrow down the areas I need to visit. For example, I'm also looking at north central Arkansas and south central Missouri, and east Texas, but I'm only able to visit so many areas. I thought getting impressions from people who know or live in the areas I'm looking at can give me some sort of starting point/priority list.


----------



## RickG55 (Aug 10, 2008)

Oops, missed the other question. My wife has relatives in TX and SC, and we'd be closer to them if we moved somewhere in that area.


----------

